# Hmi



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you can download weintek hmi software for free and put in simulation mode with a plc.
www.weintek.com
each type of hmi have their own programming software


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Automation direct has a free HMI software that does simulations, it's called" C-More micro " Display haven't held up well tho


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> Automation direct has a free HMI software that does simulations, it's called" C-More micro " Display haven't held up well tho


Yes, I wouldn't recommend one in industry, but great for office/practice.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> Automation direct has a free HMI software that does simulations, it's called" C-More micro " Display haven't held up well tho





triden said:


> Yes, I wouldn't recommend one in industry, but great for office/practice.


If you buy the wash down rated enclosure for it they seem to last for quite awhile


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe the development for "Ignition" HMI is a free download as well. Not sure what you're looking for but Ignition is more like a client/server application as opposed to a standalone machine HMI, in case that's what you want.


----------



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

kevinsimba said:


> i want to get myself acquainted with programming of an HMI . I am a beginner. Does anyone have advice on where i can get information about learning the HMI and Programming it[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello sir, i started HMI with WinCC flexible 2008 SP2, just be resourceful enough you can find this software in the net, and free tutorial in the youtube " Wincc tutorial by "TheReimber" sound like a british accent but it is a very good tutorial on wincc. I hope this could help you...


----------

